# Resort doesn't have our reservation!



## slabeaume (Jul 16, 2014)

So we drove 11 hours from Pompano, Florida, to Villa Rica, Georgia, to find Villa Rica didn't have our reservation.  Called Wyndham and they had a unit number and confirmation, but the resort still couldn't "find" it!  2 hours later the manager finally put us in a non-Wyndham unit, but the Wyndham staff did nothing!  Not too happy!  Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else and what did you do about it?


----------



## markb53 (Jul 16, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> So we drove 11 hours from Pompano, Florida, to Villa Rica, Georgia, to find Villa Rica didn't have our reservation.  Called Wyndham and they had a unit number and confirmation, but the resort still couldn't "find" it!  2 hours later the manager finally put us in a non-Wyndham unit, but the Wyndham staff did nothing!  Not too happy!  Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else and what did you do about it?



I have never had that happen to me, but I always call the resort 2 weeks before I arrive to confirm they have the reservation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 16, 2014)

I do the same.  I don't want to get there and find out I have no place to stay.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 16, 2014)

I have booked a last minute reservation (6pm for the same night) while on a road trip. The front desk did not have the "real" reservation synced into their systems. They requested me to email them the confirmation I had on my smartphone, printed it, and filed it for the morning staff to take care of. Total time taken for check in was probably 10 extra minutes.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep, I call a week ahead of time.  In 17 years of timesharing, the one time I did not call because I was on a 3 week trip was the time they did not have the ressie.

The room was there because the person who exchanged it did not show up so I got the room and it got straightened out with the exchange company the next day.


----------



## JimmieJames (Jul 16, 2014)

For the last couple of years we have always phoned about 2 weeks ahead.  Before that we were always lucky and had no problems.  

I always have my guests call ahead of time mostly for their own peace of mind and in the last two months I have had one who was not entered in the resort computer and one whose pre-arrival letter had a completely incorrect address (not even the correct state).  The first was resolved by me calling and having them check the Wyndham main reservation computer where it showed the reservation.  For the second, the resort who also had the incorrect address told me to call the reservation line.  They had the correct address in their records but they would not e-mail the resort with the correction.  I called the resort again and they said they would check the person in with no problems (???) and would correct the address at check-in.   Both the guest and I were at that point very uneasy about the situation.  So I checked back to find the original confirmation I had received and it was correct on that - copied it; blocked out my membership info; scanned it; and sent it on to the guest for their use for checking in.  How can things get so messed up that the confirmation and the pre-arrival letter do not even have the same address on them?


----------



## Don40 (Jul 16, 2014)

Happened to me once in Pompano Beach, the manager had to clean the room @ 8:00pm housekeeping was gone.  We were tired from drive, but happy to have a room @ 9:20pm.   Kids enjoyed DQ.

Valuable lesson always call to confirm reservation period.  Especially if it is a busy time of year, better to sort out over the phone at home than at the resort hoping for a room.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 16, 2014)

and if you are going to check in late (after the Wyndham reservations call center closes) call again a day before check in.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2014)

Given how many different ways rooms can be exchanged/rented/comped/whatever, I try to always call ahead a week or so and confirm they have the reservation.  I've never had them not have it, but sometimes they did have to dig a shade deeper to find it. Giving them my Confirmation number usually did the trick.

I think if I'd driven 11 hours to get someplace and they didn't have the reservation, I'd be very frustrated.  Definitely recommend calling ahead next time.

Dave


----------



## chriskre (Jul 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> and if you are going to check in late (after the Wyndham reservations call center closes) call again a day before check in.



And call the same day too.
Leave nothing to chance.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 16, 2014)

I usually do call ahead.  But for some reason I didn't this time.  Lesson learned.  I had my confirmation letter (which actually was useless), but fortunately I also had my account number and Wyndham phone number with me (something I usually don't have with me!).---although I'm not sure what good calling them did, either.   We've had a lot of short reservations and have never had a problem, so I guess I got complacent with them.  Guess it's time to call Wyndham owner services and raise some cane!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 16, 2014)

Dang,
Wyndham resorts have multiple times LOST my reservations/ownership for my FIXED WEEK units.....
And placed their EXTRA HOLIDAYS rental clients in MY fixed week unit at other times.

Oh, Wyndham, YOU are so BAD!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 17, 2014)

chriskre said:


> And call the same day too.
> Leave nothing to chance.



For sure!  I, too, call and confirm reservations with a resort before providing the guest confirmation to a renter.  And still Wyndham lost 2 reservations this year.  Thankfully, both situations were split reservations and the guest had somewhere to stay when they got there.  I was able to call Wyndham the next day and they resolved the issues.  

I always call for my own as well.  It is always good to talk directly with the resort and make sure any special requests are noted, etc. I never expect notes to Wyndham VC's to make it to the resort.

On the flip side, I booked a room for my daughter earlier this year to a resort that did not have after hours staff. I had called and made sure all was squared away. When she got there late that evening, there were keys for 2 rooms in their drop box.


----------



## Savant (Jul 17, 2014)

*Call ahead!*

Call ahead to confirm!

We own 8 Marriotts Vacation resorts and Marriott always e-mails our confirmations, and later e-mails our personal requests.

These personal requests are always granted b/c we are MVRO.

Note: If you are a non-Marriott owner or renter, go to the back of the line.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 19, 2014)

Savant said:


> Call ahead to confirm!
> 
> We own 8 Marriotts Vacation resorts and Marriott always e-mails our confirmations, and later e-mails our personal requests.
> 
> ...



I'm a VIP Platinum Wyndham owner and felt like I was pushed to the back of the line!  Funny how they didn't send us an email questionnaire for how our visit went this time!


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 19, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> I'm a VIP Platinum Wyndham owner and felt like I was pushed to the back of the line!  Funny how they didn't send us an email questionnaire for how our visit went this time!


Probably because it is not managed by Wyndham... 

From the sound of things, there are multiple HOAs and no Wyndham staff presence on site. That can make for a confusing arrival situation.

The "Getting there" info on the Wyndham website for Fairfield Plantation (if that is the Villa Rica to which you refer) says to follow the directions/instructions on the confirmation. If that info was missing or erroneous, your best course of action would be to suggest that the info be updated and/or corrected for the benefit of future guests. Who knows, your words/suggestion could make it onto the Testimonials or Tips section of the website for FP! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 19, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Dang,
> 
> Wyndham resorts have multiple times LOST my reservations/ownership for my FIXED WEEK units.....
> 
> ...




Wow that's bad. I hope you complained and were compensated in some way.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Wow that's bad. I hope you complained and were compensated in some way.



Threads of yester-years...went to the yearly HOA meeting onsite. And the Sales VP of the area immediately closed the Q&A section - too many multiple week/Platinum points Snowbird owners who were MORE than happy to track me down over the next few days (and several were fellow Tuggers). Pooh pa me for days beforehand and immediately offer me _something_ within a day after HOA meeting. Chump change ... but my complaint was on the record. So, it they did it again ..... to anyone ..... :ignore:

I figured it out when the front desk said they did NOT have my FIXED WEEK & UNIT available ... so I just called my unit and ask for myself. Told the guy answering the phone I was looking for my friend - oh, did you rent from my friend? - "NO, from Extra Holidays" was his answer and he never heard of my friend (ME). 

To the Wyndham employee who was assign to "handle me", I also explained I want ALL the rent money as I had signed NO AGREEMENT to pay them a commission or any costs as they STOLE my interval and thieves can not PROFIT from their crime or nor collect any expenses for committing a crime. Didn't get any money -- but it was interesting.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 19, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Probably because it is not managed by Wyndham...
> 
> From the sound of things, there are multiple HOAs and no Wyndham staff presence on site. That can make for a confusing arrival situation.
> 
> ...



They actually do have a Wyndham check in building, but their hours are something like 9-5, but you can't check in until 4, so after hours keys are left at the gate.  That worked great on our way out there (we used this resort as a hotel on our drive to/from Ft. Lauderdale so were only there for a day each there and back).  On the way out, we were in a different type of unit (2 bedroom + instead of a 2 bedroom) and whomever checked us in left our keys at the gate that time.  This time, the gate person had no keys for us so he called the Wyndham after hours gal there at the resort, but she just told the guy at the gate that she didn't have a reservation for us.  if it hadn't been for  me calling the corporate number and them telling the guy at the gate what unit we were suppose to be in, he wouldn't have thought to call the manager of that complex.  The confirmation letter gave us directions to the Wyndham office there at Villa Rica.  The unit we ended up in wasn't even the one Wyndham said we were suppose to have.  We were actually given the check in stuff with another person's name on it and assured they had cancelled.  It wasn't a Wyndham packet like we received on our way there.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 20, 2014)

I always have a printed confirmation with me for all reservations.  Car, hotel, TS, whatever.  Thank goodness I had that when I went to Paris for a week and the hotel had me down for a one night stay.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 20, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I always have a printed confirmation with me for all reservations.  Car, hotel, TS, whatever.  Thank goodness I had that when I went to Paris for a week and the hotel had me down for a one night stay.



I had the printed reservation with me, too.  The whole thing was really weird.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 20, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> I had the printed reservation with me, too.  The whole thing was really weird.



Agree, there's something about that piece of paper that can go a long way.  I have gotten lax (or trying to be green ) during my personal travels. I have stood at the front desk with my laptop/account open to correct an  issue.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I always have a printed confirmation with me for all reservations.  Car, hotel, TS, whatever.  Thank goodness I had that when I went to Paris for a week and the hotel had me down for a one night stay.





slabeaume said:


> I had the printed reservation with me, too.  The whole thing was really weird.





Sandi Bo said:


> Agree, there's something about that piece of paper that can go a long way.  I have gotten lax (or trying to be green ) during my personal travels. I have stood at the front desk with my laptop/account open to correct an  issue.



That piece of paper may help but if they don't have the ressie you are in for some aggravation.

Call ahead and if they don't have the ressie there is time to fix it while you are still at home.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 20, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> That piece of paper may help but if they don't have the ressie you are in for some aggravation.
> 
> Call ahead and if they don't have the ressie there is time to fix it while you are still at home.



WIsh I had called while we were on the road!---they would have had 11 hours to fix it!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> WIsh I had called while we were on the road!---they would have had 11 hours to fix it!!!



I got lucky that one time I forgot to call.  I was in the middle of a three week trip out west and was staying in a different place every night the first week.  

When I got to the resort they did not have my ressie and the place was booked solid except for one unit.  Obviously the unit that was exchanged to me.  They put me in it then got it worked out the next day with DAE.

Who ever deposited the week of course did not show up so it was there for me.

I will never every make that mistake again.


----------



## billybilbo (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a reservation for the Midtown 45 in NYC in November.  I had my online reservation (no letter though)  for a One Bedroom Deluxe.  This resort is an older hotel that is being renovated, and on the reservation it is noted that non-renovated units are offered at a cheaper point rate until December 2014.  These one-bedroom units sleep only 2 persons--not four as you would expect with a pull-out queen sofa.

I was concerned about this, so I called Wyndham and they checked Midtown 45.  Sure enough, they had me booked for a one-bedroom, not deluxe, which would not have a sleeper sofa.  Wyndham did have me booked for a Deluxe, but Midtown did not.  The points are very high for Midtown, so they had better get it right.

Wyndham is checking this out and will verify for me. The point is--always check before going anywhere.


----------



## travelplus (Jul 31, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> So we drove 11 hours from Pompano, Florida, to Villa Rica, Georgia, to find Villa Rica didn't have our reservation.  Called Wyndham and they had a unit number and confirmation, but the resort still couldn't "find" it!  2 hours later the manager finally put us in a non-Wyndham unit, but the Wyndham staff did nothing!  Not too happy!  Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else and what did you do about it?



This is the exact reason why I call up the resort to ensure that they have my reservation and to make requests. I will also call the resort again a few days before cehckin to rectify any problems then especially if its located far from my home.

I also ask the resort to e-mail me a copy of the reservation they have in their system as evidence.

If I arrived at the resort and they did not give me the unit entitled to me I would stand firm and ensure that they rectify the situation especially after having the proper documentation. Sometimes they will think that you agreed to the non-Wyndham unit and fail to move you to your promised unit. 

I would ask to speak with the Front Desk Manager and have them call the reservations department to see why they did not fax over the reservation

The way the system works is you make  a reservation and they have to fax it over  to be manually entered which in my opinion is very archaic. In the Travel Industry there is a live reservation so as soon as you book the inventory or within 24 hours the inventory gets pulled and the vendor can see the reservation right away with your confirmation #.

I think resorts and RCI/Interval should implement a Sabre/Amadeus Computer Reservation System that allows you to see live inventory and it automatically gets downloaded into the system. This avoids any overbookings for the most part and allows you to send over your requests along with the reservation which get added to the reservation notes

Also if you book 2 weeks it would exchange under the same reservation# and put your unit in"Do Not Move Status" so you keep the same room and the keys are programmed for the entire stay. 

Would make it simpler for all parties involved.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 1, 2014)

billybilbo said:


> I have a reservation for the Midtown 45 in NYC in November.  I had my online reservation (no letter though)  for a One Bedroom Deluxe.  This resort is an older hotel that is being renovated, and on the reservation it is noted that non-renovated units are offered at a cheaper point rate until December 2014.  These one-bedroom units sleep only 2 persons--not four as you would expect with a pull-out queen sofa.
> 
> I was concerned about this, so I called Wyndham and they checked Midtown 45.  Sure enough, they had me booked for a one-bedroom, not deluxe, which would not have a sleeper sofa.  Wyndham did have me booked for a Deluxe, but Midtown did not.  The points are very high for Midtown, so they had better get it right.
> 
> Wyndham is checking this out and will verify for me. The point is--always check before going anywhere.



LOL - if you call the resort directly and they ask, "where did you book" and you answer "Wyndham," the staff generally takes a decidedly cooler tone... like you're one of "those timeshare people". 

You don't have to get overly excited yet. Wyndham doesn't even send the reservations over to Midtown 45 until inside the cancellation window. So what you need to do is call Owner Services and tell them you need to be in a "renovated" unit (i.e., has a sleeper sofa) and the resort can't tell you because they don't have your reservation yet. Wyndham should notate your account to give you the ability to cancel and get all points back within the cancellation window since they can't tell you in advance whether you are getting the unit type you reserved. At least that's what they did for me.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 3, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> So we drove 11 hours from Pompano, Florida, to Villa Rica, Georgia, to find Villa Rica didn't have our reservation.  Called Wyndham and they had a unit number and confirmation, but the resort still couldn't "find" it!  2 hours later the manager finally put us in a non-Wyndham unit, but the Wyndham staff did nothing!  Not too happy!  Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else and what did you do about it?



In my case, Wyndham would not get involved and overturn the Resort decision to not give us one of the rooms that was booked with my Wyndham points through Wyndham.  All they would do is return the points after all of the use days were gone.  There position that whether you get your reservation or not is the resorts.  There were two reservations, one in my name and one in someone else's name with concurrent dates.


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 3, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> In my case, Wyndham would not get involved and overturn the Resort decision to not give us one of the rooms that was booked with my Wyndham points through Wyndham.  All they would do is return the points after all of the use days were gone.  There position that whether you get your reservation or not is the resorts.  There were two reservations, one in my name and one in someone else's name with concurrent dates.



I still don't understand how the Wyndham corporate office had our room number, but the Wyndham personnel onsite didn't.  Wouldn't they have had to tell corporate what room we got?  I think they forgot to make our packette and when they were called on their after hours number (the Wyndham personnel at Villa Rica's after hours number), she didn't do anything even though the guard at the gate told her we had talked to corporate and they confirmed our reservation.  If it hadn't been for the guard knowing the manager of that particular building we were suppose to be in, we would probably still be there waiting for our room.  Corporate did refund us the points, but that really wasn't very much since we're VIP Platinum and I got the reservation within 60 days.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 3, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> I still don't understand how the Wyndham corporate office had our room number, but the Wyndham personnel onsite didn't.  Wouldn't they have had to tell corporate what room we got?  I think they forgot to make our packette and when they were called on their after hours number (the Wyndham personnel at Villa Rica's after hours number), she didn't do anything even though the guard at the gate told her we had talked to corporate and they confirmed our reservation.  If it hadn't been for the guard knowing the manager of that particular building we were suppose to be in, we would probably still be there waiting for our room.  Corporate did refund us the points, but that really wasn't very much since we're VIP Platinum and I got the reservation within 60 days.



In my case, Wyndham can call the resort and find out what room number was assigned, but the decision to give you the scheduled room is up to them.  In my case, the Manager or someone pretending to be the Manager assured  them they had my room and would give it to me.  They would not after many attempts.  They tried to cover their tracks with the resort just reporting us as a no show for the room.  That is why I got my points back from Wyndham, Wyndham Corporate was a phone witness with the purported manager, etc. and knew the room that was in each of two different names were on site and that the resort just would not give me the room.


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 3, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> In my case, Wyndham can call the resort and find out what room number was assigned, but the decision to give you the scheduled room is up to them.  In my case, the Manager or someone pretending to be the Manager assured  them they had my room and would give it to me.  They would not after many attempts.  They tried to cover their tracks with the resort just reporting us as a no show for the room.  That is why I got my points back from Wyndham, Wyndham Corporate was a phone witness with the purported manager, etc. and knew the room that was in each of two different names were on site and that the resort just would not give me the room.



What resort was that?  I want to make sure I never make reservations for it!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 3, 2014)

FYI  Wyndham Corporate has nothing to  with  UDI points reservations.

This function is performed by  VOI Trust  circa 1991.

However, specific room assignments  are generally responsibility of resort.


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 3, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> FYI  Wyndham Corporate has nothing to  with  UDI points reservations.
> 
> This function is performed by  VOI Trust  circa 1991.
> 
> However, specific room assignments  are generally responsibility of resort.



I'm not sure Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation is a UDI resort.  How do you know which places are UDI and which ones aren't?   I just looked in my Members Directory (granted it's from 2007-2008).  It says Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation is Wyndham managed (except for Tara III building) There are Tara I, II, and III buildings, as well as Tara Gardens and Tara Cove buildings.  We were put in the one building not managed by Wyndham, so I assume Fairfield Plantation must have let  Corporate Wyndham know we were in Tara III since when I called Corporate they were able to tell me our unit number as well as the building.   I guess that made the Wyndham people there at Villa Rica (Fairfield Plantation) decide they didn't need to help me since we were in the 1 building they don't manage?!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 3, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> I'm not sure Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation is a UDI resort.  How do you know which places are UDI and which ones aren't?   I just looked in my Members Directory (granted it's from 2007-2008).  It says Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation is Wyndham managed (they didn't need to help me since we were in the 1 building they don't manage?!



I do not know  who owners at this resort are. However, with Fairfield in name would assume  it is UDI if developed after 1991. Also in Directory would infer Wyndham has UDI points there although maybe affiliated!

There are  a few resorts which Wyndham purchased from other Developers and have  original purchaser  owning fixed weeks during prime season, WorldMart owning some  and  others  UDI points.

Dolphin's Cove and AVP come to mind. Not sure on Star Island.

There are several buckets of inventory and generally free standing.

Wyndham does  manage  several more even though not original Developer.  Think part of current  WAAM program.

Go to Wyndham web  site and order a free 2014 Directory. A lot has happened in last  6+ years.

.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 3, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> I do not know  who owners at this resort are. However, with Fairfield in name would assume  it is UDI if developed after 1991. Also in Directory would infer Wyndham has UDI points there although maybe affiliated!
> 
> There are  a few resorts which Wyndham purchased from other Developers and have  original purchaser  owning fixed weeks during prime season, WorldMart owning some  and  others  UDI points.
> 
> ...



This is part of the Legacy collection. It was developed prior to 1991 and points based here are converted fixed weeks. (Developed 1979-1984). I don't believe there are any UDI deeds here. I'm not sure the distinction makes much difference however.

That being said, as has been noted by others - regardless of what Wyndham thinks you have, it's still a good idea to confirm with the resort(s) directly as they are responsible for room assignments.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 4, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> What resort was that?  I want to make sure I never make reservations for it!



Shawnee Village.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 4, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> FYI  Wyndham Corporate has nothing to  with  UDI points reservations.
> 
> This function is performed by  VOI Trust  circa 1991.
> 
> However, specific room assignments  are generally responsibility of resort.



For Wyndham Managed Resorts, I assume it is Wyndham Corp. that is responsable.


----------

